
Tesla, the New York Times and the levelling of the media playing field - eplanit
http://paidcontent.org/2013/02/15/tesla-the-new-york-times-and-the-levelling-of-the-media-playing-field/
======
codex
I think we're seeing a trend, common in politics already, where the masses are
much more susceptible to propaganda put out by special interests, simply
because they're listening directly to the special interests themselves, rather
than to a reputable third party who can filter out cheap tricks and attempt to
disseminate information for the common good.

~~~
el_cuadrado
This is a good thing, mostly because the concept of 'reputability' is not very
viable.

A third party is reputable as long as it is 100% objective. And there is no
such thing as 100% objectivity in human world. Everything is relative.
Reputation of third party will be questioned and tried every time third party
publishes questionable information, which is every time.

I would rather have two distinctly biased parties with clearly established
interests publish their stories, and then I will be the judge on whose story
is right.

~~~
codex
That sounds great, but in practice I believe it is difficult and wastes time.
You cannot be as good a filter as someone who does it for a living. Division
of labor is the foundation of civilization. I don't try to fly my own 737,
diagnose my own diseases, or try to filter propaganda and fact check issues I
have no context for or experience with. I haven't the time, and it would be
better spent, but if I did, I would most likely be constantly manipulated
without my being aware of it.

